
Linus Torvalds's professional profile on LinkedIn - caberus
https://www.linkedin.com/in/linustorvalds
======
nowprovision
I am quite surprised someone with real skills and tendency to call bullshit
what is such as Linus uses LinkedIn, it's the pits of impostors and people
taking larger slices of credit than they could ever truely justify, non-
sincere feedback (because who really wants to tell Bill he was useless when he
asks for a LinkedIn review, especially if you need him to reciprocate),
impossible to unsubscribe emails (because X email is actual different from a Y
notification), and slimey recruiters/networkers that want to reach out.
Selfies for employees

